# Latest project, Saw Blade Sharpener...



## seaco (17 May 2014)

I don't know about you but I'm finding getting saw blade sharpened is getting pretty expensive plus it's a 40 mile round trip for me twice as I have to leave the blades and then collect three days later so I thought I know I'll make a sharpener, so this spans woodwork and metalwork!

I bought an inexpensive X-Y table £32 and a diamond grinding wheel £10 the grinder was £5 new from a car boot so £47 all in...


----------



## Spindle (17 May 2014)

Hi

Shouldn't there be a means of indexing the blade to ensure you remove the same amount of material from each tooth?

Just something along the lines of an adjustable pawl that engages with the teeth as the blade is rotated.

Regards Mck


----------



## seaco (17 May 2014)

You could do Mick but I found you can get in a nice rhythm and do it by feel...


----------



## doorframe (17 May 2014)

Excellent. Well done. It's yet another on my to-do list, but by the time I get round to it everyone else would have beaten me to it.... as you have. 

Do you have a means of tilting the blade? as many blades have alternate teeth cut at angles, if you know what I mean.


----------



## seaco (17 May 2014)

doorframe":3ijffu1d said:


> Excellent. Well done. It's yet another on my to-do list, but by the time I get round to it everyone else would have beaten me to it.... as you have.
> 
> Do you have a means of tilting the blade? as many blades have alternate teeth cut at angles, if you know what I mean.



Hi 

Thank you and yes it does tilt, all the blades I have have alternate teeth as you've said all I do is put the light on over-tilt the blade then slowly tilt it back until the shadow line disappears seems to work well...


----------



## rafezetter (22 May 2014)

errm you can buy these from USA for about $60


----------



## seaco (22 May 2014)

rafezetter":syyyzx1t said:


> errm you can buy these from USA for about $60



Could you provide a link?


----------



## Distinterior (30 May 2014)

Here is a link to the one that I bought

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universal-Cir ... 1c39054914

It is a fiddly to set up, but it does the job on all my various sized saw blades.


----------



## seaco (30 May 2014)

Distinterior":235z5tc3 said:


> Here is a link to the one that I bought
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universal-Cir ... 1c39054914
> 
> It is a fiddly to set up, but it does the job on all my various sized saw blades.




Looks a bit flimsy but if it does the job certainly a good price!


----------

